# Varying Wheel Arch Gap on TTS



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I still can't figure it out - Went to the dealers with varying clearances (by up to 10mm). Checked on arrival and they were all uniform. Checked car yesterday as has been sitting for a couple of days, and it's back to its old tricks again. Question is, does the car settle (unevenly) when it's not driven for a few days and does the mag ride have a settling effect whilst driven. My old Black Edition never had these issues..

I'd appreciate the feedback from other owners as this is driving me nuts


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Maybe a stupid question but is your drive level?

Other thing which could effect this... Have they def removed all the transportation blocks off the springs?

I had a bmw years ago and when it was 3 years old i fitted some lowering springs and found the remnants of the rubber transport blocks on the front shocks!!

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Yup, drive level & it's been back to dealer where they checked for removal. Also they measured the gaps and they were all the same! (I was watched over the Techs shoulder). I was told it would take up to 2k miles to settle but I can't understand why it would effect it's own independent spring height when left for a couple of days!

If anyone else has the same issue I'd really appreciate hearing as I think I'm going slowly mad....


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

.
Apart from the arch gaps, what's happened about your side skirt gap issue. Any news?


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

I'd check the suspension pucks aren't still fitted


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Warranty_Void said:


> I'd check the suspension pucks aren't still fitted


As i said, they checked when i took it back to dealer, and they aren't.

Waiting for dealer warranty to call me back on side skirts. Was given the option of new or refit of existing.


----------



## ChrisH (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Spudz,
I have the same sill fit problem with my new S line and showed to the warranty man who has taken pictures. They are being a bit slow about handling this so do you know of a fix that entails refitting that works as I don't want trust them not to damaging anything? I notice the front edge is not inline with the wheel arch and wonder if has been fitted too far back so it bulges out as there is not fixing behind the door closure.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I'll try and get some photos myself... I certainly have a small gap too, but there does appear to be a rubber seal between the two sections.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ChrisH said:


> Hi Spudz,
> I have the same sill fit problem with my new S line and showed to the warranty man who has taken pictures. They are being a bit slow about handling this so do you know of a fix that entails refitting that works as I don't want trust them not to damaging anything? I notice the front edge is not inline with the wheel arch and wonder if has been fitted too far back so it bulges out as there is not fixing behind the door closure.


Prob best to use the side skirt thread as I'm attempting to get some feedback on the ride hight imbalance here :wink:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Are we talking side vs side or front vs rear?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

ZephyR2 said:


> Are we talking side vs side or front vs rear?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


The NSF clearance is lower than the OSF. and the OSR is lower than the NSR :?

I'm seriously considering aftermarket springs in order to lower the car by 15mm over standard as it looks way too high, even taking into account the wonky standard setup..

The showroom vehicles were just as bad so i'd be very surprised if current TTS owners didn't have similar issues!


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Uneven arch gap update:

Drove to dealer (50 miles) and got them to look into it. Firstly I was informed that Audi won't do anything until car has covered 6k. Anyway, measured the gaps in the workshop and they are all even. I couldn't believe it so I did the same for confirmation and yes, all spot on at 105mm bottom of arch to top of alloy (Audi measure from bottom of arch to middle of alloy).

It appears that the springs settle into the rubber bushes over time and that a journey of 50 miles or so does just that. Funny how it rises up over night (unevenly) like an overpriced buggy tho'. Anyway, I'm leaving it at that now and hoping that over time it'll adopt a more natural posture.

Remind me to recount the tale of the new S-line with a NS Sport side skirt & S-line OS skirt fitted...


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

90 mm on Black Edition with 19's(just checked)using your method of measurement


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

leopard said:


> 90 mm on Black Edition with 19's(just checked)using your method of measurement


Interesting....

I had the Black Ed previously & would dearly like to emulate that look. However, the tyres are 10mm narrower than the Black so would require 10mm spacers and the replacement shocks would need to drop down by no more than 15mm which could be a problem as most seem to drop 30mm (20mm after taking into account the supposed 10mm sports suspension already on the TTS).

Could be a bit of a project but probably worth the effort.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Bare in mind that the extra gap on the mk3 may account for the ride comfort people are finding with the 20" rims as that stated in the other thread"20' rims" and any modification done to reduce this gap might be of detriment to this.

As you're probably aware the mk2 with 19's is almost on the edge of comfort with the 90 mm gap so be careful what you're wishing for,so to speak.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I wouldn't read too much into that - owners convince themselves of the truths they want to hear.
When i get chance i'll compare the suspension components.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

leopard said:


> As you're probably aware the mk2 with 19's is almost on the edge of comfort with the 90 mm gap so be careful what you're wishing for,so to speak.


To be honest, I'm not really noticing a great deal of difference with the suspension set in Comfort in the Individual mode, over the standard Black Ed setup. Having said that, you're probably right that by adding springs with less travel, I'm going to get a harsher ride. The Black did sometimes feel like it was hitting the bump stops when I failed to navigate around some of the larger imperfections on our 'finely surfaced tarmacadem..'


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Unscientific I know but seeing as I had the Mark 2 s-line and Mark 3 TTS together this afternoon I thought I'd check the ride height between the two with my fingers! Front end, both are three fingers between tyre and arch but on the rear the s-line is much lower at 1.5 whereas the Mark 3 is the same as the front at 3! Not quite sure what this proves?  :wink:


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

......that the S line is pointing upwards :lol:


----------



## DOD00 (Jul 23, 2015)

Hey Spudz,

Did that wheel arch gap issue disappear as I have noticed my car sitting lower on one side?

Thanks dod00


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

I've not checked tbh. I drove it to Boston Audi (45 miles) with the problem & guess what? Just like the annoying squeak, when I got there, the gap had balanced out on all 4 arches. It seems to need a decent mileage to settle down I guess. I'll probably end up buying lowering springs and spacers as I still think the ride height is 25mm too high.

I bet if I went outside now and measured the gap after sitting all night (the car not me), it would still have the unevenness.. :roll:


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Unscientific I know but seeing as I had the Mark 2 s-line and Mark 3 TTS together this afternoon I thought I'd check the ride height between the two with my fingers! Front end, both are three fingers between tyre and arch but on the rear the s-line is much lower at 1.5 whereas the Mark 3 is the same as the front at 3! Not quite sure what this proves?  :wink:


It proves there's a load of stuff in the boot of the S-line.


----------

